# I am new to the forum and I am a die hard Hoyt Archer...



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

top pin31.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

First. Welcome brother. You may have better luck the trading post/classifieds
Welcome ....I.would d a beer toaet but still can't figure that out. So here's a cold yuengling.!!!!!!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Black&TAN (Nov 29, 2011)

top pin31 said:


> Hi all, cant wait to explore the forum and chat with all of you other fanatics out there. First off im looking for some opinions and the new Hoyt Vector 35. I hope to be picking one of these bad boys up real soon but would like some other opinions from all of you. I also have a Hoyt Havoc that I will be selling to help fund the purchase and looking for some info on what you think its worth and a place where I could sell it. Thanks for all your help and I look forward to chatting will you all soon.


Also new to the forum, I'm sold on a Vector 32, shot one last weekend. Plan to pick up a new one within the next few weeks...

Cheers!

sent via Tapatalk


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Wait does the name Blank&Tan come from the wonderul drink?


----------



## Black&TAN (Nov 29, 2011)

ohiorobp said:


> Wait does the name Blank&Tan come from the wonderul drink?


It's among my favorite color combinations, along with red white and blue, and a couple other influences... but I must say, I do love me some fine stout beverages! :darkbeer:

sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------

